# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  shit thread!

## *Admin*

here is where to post up the shit.

----------


## Obs

Thank you admin.
If I had seen this thread not even 60 seconds ago I would have used it.

----------


## Obs

Does this mean we can rip people asses in here?

Nvm.... Just saw what forum it was under.

----------


## tarmyg

> Does this mean we can rip people asses in here?
> 
> Nvm.... Just saw what forum it was under.


Maybe another good idea? Instead of "PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE!" it could be "PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE POST UP HERE!". I'm sure you would keep a level head on these things Obs? :-)

----------


## Obs

> Maybe another good idea? Instead of "PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE!" it could be "PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE POST UP HERE!". I'm sure you would keep a level head on these things Obs? :-)


I would be the only one mentioned.
Once in a while GH could pop in and read his name.

----------


## Couchlockd

so are we airing our grievances here?

----------


## Obs

> so are we airing our grievances here?


I am a free man, made so by my creator, and I hijack what I deem necessary.

----------


## Couchlockd

Fuck 'em all
Fuck 'em all
Fuck you, fuck me, fuck us
Fuck tom, fuck Mary, fuck Gus
Fuck dairies
Fuck the west coast
And fuck everybody on the east
Eat shit and die
Or fuck off at least
Fuck pre-schoolers
Fuck rulers
Kings and queens and gold jewelers
Fuck wine coolers
Fuck chickens, fuck ducks
Everybody in your crew sucks
Punk muthafucks
Fuck critics
Fuck your review
Even if you like me, fuck you!
Fuck your mom
Fuck your mom's mom
Fuck the Beastie Boys and the Daili Llama
Fuck the rain forest
Fuck a Forest Gump
You probably like it in the rump
Fuck a shoe pump
Fuck the real deal
And fuck all the fakes
Fuck all fifty two states, oooh
And fuck you

----------


## Obs

> Fuck 'em all
> Fuck 'em all
> Fuck you, fuck me, fuck us
> Fuck tom, fuck Mary, fuck Gus
> Fuck dairies
> Fuck the west coast
> And fuck everybody on the east
> Eat shit and die
> Or fuck off at least
> ...


Icp?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Icp?


yes!

----------


## Obs

> yes!


Then I aint heard that in 15 years or more lol

----------


## Couchlockd

> Then I aint heard that in 15 years or more lol


a select few ICP songs are pretty good to lisyen to while lifting

----------


## Obs

> a select few ICP songs are pretty good to lisyen to while lifting


Im a cold dark hate place kinda guy. Piano with metal guitar etc. Gets me in the right frame of mind

----------

